# Hatching tips please!!! :0)



## Elohi (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok, I have a leopard egg that is due to pip starting possibly towards the middle of October or beyond and I'd like to know what I need to have on hand and what I need to do when I see it start to pip, as I haven't any idea!
It's in a hovabator in humid vermiculite. Any and all tips would be greatly appreciated. THANK YOU!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 17, 2014)

Well when they pip just let him start to work his way out. I will sometimes remove the little chipped egg pieces around the face. Them leave for 2-4 days and let the sac suck up then routine care. If he's taking a while on the sac you can place him in a paper towel cradled tub in the incubator.


----------



## Elohi (Sep 18, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Well when they pip just let him start to work his way out. I will sometimes remove the little chipped egg pieces around the face. Them leave for 2-4 days and let the sac suck up then routine care. If he's taking a while on the sac you can place him in a paper towel cradled tub in the incubator.


When pipping starts, do I need to remove the hatchling/egg from the vermiculite? And if so do I just place it in a tray with wet paper towels to keep the humidity up? The hovabator has water in the lower tray but I've also kept the vermiculite moist throughout incubation thus far.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 18, 2014)

Elohi said:


> When pipping starts, do I need to remove the hatchling/egg from the vermiculite? And if so do I just place it in a tray with wet paper towels to keep the humidity up? The hovabator has water in the lower tray but I've also kept the vermiculite moist throughout incubation thus far.


You can. Ounce it pips it will be a couple days of him just sticking his egg tooth and nose out the tiny hole, once he starts trying to get out of the egg is when I'd do the paper towel tub.


----------



## Elohi (Sep 18, 2014)

tortadise said:


> You can. Ounce it pips it will be a couple days of him just sticking his egg tooth and nose out the tiny hole, once he starts trying to get out of the egg is when I'd do the paper towel tub.


Ah. Gotcha. Awesome. Thank you!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 18, 2014)

I JUST read a thread-http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/why-did-my-tort-die.101431/- where Tom said that some babies ate the perlite from the incubator and died...  So I think I might remove him...


----------



## tortadise (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah they will try to munch on vermiculite or incubation medium. Which is why removing once the pip occurs. Usually I let them get there head out of the egg first though. It really won't make much difference removing it at first sign of pip or a day or so after first pip. Leaving them in the bator too long is usually not wise. Which is usually when a brooder box comes in handy.


----------



## Elohi (Sep 18, 2014)

Brooder box? Do I need to google? LOL.


----------



## Elohi (Sep 18, 2014)

Googled. That's what I thought you meant. Ok. 
Can the incubator be used as a brooder box if it's emptied or is a separate set up better?


----------



## jskahn (Sep 18, 2014)

When my hatchlings pip, I move them into a Tupperware with damp Spagnum moss. The sphagnum has some healing qualities on the yolk sack area,keeps them damp, and gives them something to dig into and feel secure. I move them when they pip, and sometimes clear a little shell away from their faces.
Joe


----------



## Elohi (Sep 20, 2014)

When I love the hatchling to the closed chamber, should I use a fogger to help maintain higher humidity?


----------



## Elohi (Sep 20, 2014)

love=move


----------



## tortadise (Sep 20, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Googled. That's what I thought you meant. Ok.
> Can the incubator be used as a brooder box if it's emptied or is a separate set up better?


Yeah you can use the incubator as a brooder box. Just add lots of water to a cup or something in there. Incubators can get kinda dry. Or put them on sphagnum moss back in there.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 20, 2014)

Elohi said:


> When I love the hatchling to the closed chamber, should I use a fogger to help maintain higher humidity?


Yep once they suck the sac up there just like any other tortoise you will buy. Just keep it warm though.


----------

